# NGD Gomans Fanned Fret Acoustic



## splinter8451 (Aug 26, 2014)

Here we go:

The mail lady had a horrible time getting this out of her van for some reason  I'm lucky I even caught her because anytime she has a package to deliver at my house she walks up to the door, knocks, and immediately fast walks back to her van  can't even ring the doorbell. 








Inside we have a nicely padded gig bag






Nice flamed maple headstock inlay on a rosewood veneer. 






Hmmm an angled bone nut???






And the whole guitar in some harsh morning light and shade. 






The logo is cool, it is burned into a piece of wood






Dat flamed maple everywhere 






Sweet side block inlays






And finally the arm contour which is a piece of rosewood even though it looks black in this horrible pic 







I have wanted a fanned fret acoustic for a long time now and when I saw Darkinners post about his Gomans fanned fret I knew I needed to check one out. And finally that time has come  

*Pros:*

-Fanned frets take no adjusting at all, it feels like playing a regular guitar for my fretting hand*(see cons)

-Arm contour is super comfortable. 

-Neck shape is amazing, fairly thin D shape. Reminds me of some Taylor necks. 

-Inlays and binding look very nice. 

-Intonation is spot on. 

-Body shape is not overly huge for being a jumbo. 

*Cons: 

*-Fanned frets are a little weird for finding harmonics with my right hand, think Andy Mckee and Antoine Dufour style plucked harmonics with the right hand index finger and thumb. (pretty sure I will adjust to this)

-The sound is not as big as I was expecting for a jumbo. (my Alvarez baritone blows it away *but this may also have to do with the baritone having huge strings )*

-Fretwork is not amazing, I will need to polish the frets when I restring for sure. 

-Clear coat on the body is not applied very well, I can see pores all over the place. 


Overall I am really happy with it, it will be replacing my Eastman Grand Auditorium as my main guitar for fingerstyle and teaching. Still not set on whether I want to sell my Eastman or not because it is a great guitar 

I have been waiting on this guitar before I go and record my own fingerstyle tunes and music videos so hopefully in the next month you guys will see some of that from me!

Also apologies for the cellphone pics, I couldn't use the sunlight because it was crazy harsh morning light.


----------



## splinter8451 (Aug 27, 2014)

Damn forgot how dead the acoustic section is,


----------



## Mik3D23 (Aug 27, 2014)

HNGD!

What's the fan on it?


----------



## splinter8451 (Aug 27, 2014)

The fan is 24.75 to 25.5. 

I took more cellphone pictures, this time in the middle of the day  





















^ you can really tell the frets need some work in this picture. They are barely crowned and very rough.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 28, 2014)

Very nice! I hope to one day replace the Alvarez baritone with a 27.5-26 jumbo or so  Could you get a closeup of the soundhole surround? Looks neat


----------



## Mik3D23 (Aug 28, 2014)

That forearm contour is a really nice touch


----------



## Explorer (Aug 29, 2014)

Why so many strings? A ukulele can get by with only four. 

(j/k. I hate when folks start asking about things with which they disagree.)

In terms of the tone and depth, is this instrument new, or just new to you? It's possible that it's just new and tight, and will open up a bit as you play it. 

Out of curiosity, why did you go for the fanned frets/jumbo body combo? I would assume that you're planning on downtuning, but I can't tell from what you wrote.


----------



## pondman (Aug 30, 2014)

Excellent


----------



## splinter8451 (Aug 30, 2014)

Explorer said:


> Why so many strings? A ukulele can get by with only four.
> 
> (j/k. I hate when folks start asking about things with which they disagree.)
> 
> ...



The guitar is brand new so I imagine as it ages the sound will change a little. To be honest the sound is already way more balanced than my Eastman grand auditorium model. The bass strings ring out much more evenly with the treble strings. I found myself having to play harder with my thumb to get the bass strings to sound strong on the Eastman. Which can either be attributed to the fan or the different body type I suppose, woods are the same on both guitars. 

And really, I just wanted to try out fanned frets and I always liked how jumbo guitars fit under my arms


----------

